
Premium WordPress GPL Themes/Plugin Debate Heats Up Again - techiediy
http://www.techieinsider.com/news/12021
======
michaelpinto
Honestly WordPress is starting to feel like Movable Type right before they
jumped the shark. You know I really wish they'd focus on improving WordPress
itself rather than getting distracted by legal actions and selling premium
hosting plans. In fact if there was a self hosted version of Tumblr I'd most
likely jump ship within a few seconds.

